# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  مطلوب تعيين اعضاء هيئة تدريسية

## الوسادة

*تعلن جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية - حاجة كلية السلط للعلوم الانسانية لتعيين اعضاء هيئة تدريسية من حملة شهادة الدكتوراه في ادب اللغة الانجليزية وادب اللغة العربية**وذلك حسب الشروط التالية :**1. اردني الجنسية**2. حاصل على درجات علمية من جامعات معترف بها ودراسة منتظمة**3. لا يقل التقدير عن جيد في كل الدرجات العلمية**4. شهادة عدم محكومية**الاوراق المطلوبة :**صورة مصدقة عن جميع الدرجات العلمية**صورة عن شهادة الميلاد مصدقه**صورة عن هوية الاحوال المدنية مصدقه**صورة عن دقتر عن العائلة مصدقة**صورتين شخصيتين * *على الراغبين بالتعيين تقديم الطلب و  الاوراق الثبوتية  في دائرة شؤون العاملين في موعد اقصاه 10 ايام من تاريخ الاعلان**ملاحظة : يمكن للموظفين الاداريين الراغبين بالتحويل لاعضاء هيئة تدريسية من حملة الدكتوراه او الماجستير في التخصصات المطلوبة  تقديم الطلبات ممن تنطبق عليهم الشروط اعلاه*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مشكورة الوسادة على الموضوع 
بنتمنى يختارو اصحاب الكفاءة والدرجات العلمية العالية لحتى على الأقل يرتقي مستوى جامعة البلقاء و يتحسن مستواها لأنه بأخر فترة دمرت بسبب الواسطات و المحسوبية كحال باقي المؤسسات التعليمية 


*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

انشالله يتعين الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب .. حظ مبارك لجميع المتقدمين  :Smile: 

وسادة جهودك مشكورة

----------

